# Lancaster vs. 3 Rivers



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

hammbone said:


> Hello everyone. Just asking for opinions. Can anyone give me feedback on Lancaster archery vs. 3 Rivers Archery stores. As far as quicker shipping. Easier to deal with.


 The only thing I can say about dealing with ANYONE... anymore is to make sure that they have what you order in stock before you pay for it. They both have excellent reputations here as far as I know and I've had good result with 3 rivers when I needed something in a RUSH once... where they went out of their way for me... in my opinion... But if the other or another has what you want too, I see no reason to not order from them as well... if it benefits you under the circumstance.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

In my experience, when it comes to selection, expertise, and *over the top* customer service, Lancaster is second to none.


:thumbs_up


KPC


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I've bought from both and had no problems.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GEREP said:


> In my experience, when it comes to selection, expertise, and *over the top* customer service, Lancaster is second to none.
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up
> ...


 what does that mean?


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

I have not yet ordered anything from 3 Rivers, so I cant speak about them, however I have ordered numerous times from Lancaster. They have excellent selection and CS, however I find their shipping slower than usual. The fastest shipping and my favorite online place for archery gear is Eagle Archery.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Iluvatar said:


> I have not yet ordered anything from 3 Rivers, so I cant speak about them, however I have ordered numerous times from Lancaster. They have excellent selection and CS, however I find their shipping slower than usual. The fastest shipping and my favorite online place for archery gear is Eagle Archery.


Same here...but I did find out 1 thing last week when ordering from them...you can specify the shipper and they can note it on your account...and for me..having it come priority mail is about 3-4 days faster than UPS from them..

CS is top notch from them...I haven't bought from 3 Rivers in a long time..but when I was getting from them..they always did a great job too..

Mac


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I too have bought from both with no issues - Lancaster has a bigger selection in some areas and 3 Rivers in others - both are great companies IMO - one thing that I really like about Lancaster is the variety of products and the fact that they sell one arrow at a time - which can save a lot of money when tuning - 3 Rivers sells them 3 at a time.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I ve used both. Both are great service and fast shipping...like same day out the door, next day at the latest.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i like 3 rivers alot. fast shipping and no issues for me


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I use, like, and strongly recommend Lancaster !!!


----------



## jabhunt2010 (Jun 20, 2010)

I order from 3rivers regularly and they have awesome customer service and super fast shipping! Probably the best company ive ever ordered from


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to buy from both regularily. I only use Lancaster now. Great selection, great customer service and quick delivery. I routinely get my order to Va. in two days.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> what does that mean?


I've seen Lancaster go above and beyond to make sure a customer is satisfied, time and time again...even if they didn't have to. 

That's what I consider customer service that is *"over the top".*

KPC


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Both organizations are top notch and each offers items the other doesn't. There's also a third outfit that also compares favorably with both of them; that's Alternative Services.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I prefer Lancaster Archery over all others. If they have what I need, I choose to purchase from them.


----------



## huntmaster70 (May 26, 2006)

I buy from both but 3 Rivers seems to have a better trad. selection & shipping has been much faster


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

I know the owners of both and several folks that work at both - you will be satisfied with both. If you have a problem with an order just give them a call and they will work through it with you. I honestly have heard very very few complaint with either.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Both Lancaster and 3 Rivers have been excellent to me. I have an order from 3 Rivers coming on Tuesday; a wood arrow spine test kit and point test kit. I really like the test kit concept and, at only $29.95, is a great deal for 8 arrows in 4 spines. I also have good luck with K1, which is local to me, and Alternative in the UK, for items that you cannot find in the US.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Can’t compare the two as I only have experience with 3Rivers, but I can’t go without saying that the products couldn’t arrive any quicker to my door than if they were just down the street…it never fails to surprise me. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

I use them both. One thing though I was looking for a bag target and Lancaster wanted $40 shipping. I got the same bag target from Gander Mountain on line for $5 shipping. So it pays to check around.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Both are great an 3 rivers emails you specials deals or low cost shipping.


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

I have only bought from 3 Rivers and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

I use both and have been equally satisfied. But I prefer Kustom King whenever possible.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I use both but have found Lancaster's shipping to be noticeably slower as mentioned above.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I use both of them


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

I will only use 3Rivers between those choices.


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have purchased from both places. Good services from both and no problems.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

lancaster is only an hour drive so it is nice to have them so close. They are a great bunch. Also I order from 3-Rivers almost monthly and I have had zero problems with them over the last 5 years or so. Not sure what your really after but you wont go wrong with either place....


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

why not order from both? each one has things that the other doesn't....so along with kustom king, we have three large suppliers we can pick from...if one doesn't have something, most likely one of the others do....we now have the best choices..coupled with the smaller individual vendors at shoots.....it's a good time to be shooting stickbows!


Lee


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have bought items from both lancaster and 3 rivers both are good companys to deal with and fast shipping.


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

I still buy from both after price checking, but Lancaster has customer service that is unmatched. Actually I got an order from Lancaster today that had a tube of glue that had hardened, a 3 minute phone call and a new tube was on its way. Last year I had placed an order for shafts, the order went through and the following day I received a phone call advising me that they had sold out. They offered me a dozen much better shafts at the same price in place of the ones I originally ordered. That is service.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Ive always ordered from Lancaster...great service. Just tonight I forgot to add replacement blades to my on line order..made a call and they just popped them with out issue.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

both excellent


----------

